# $zczerbiak Done for the Year



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

One-Legged Wally is done for the year. Arthoscopic surgery on the left knee. Yet more damaged goods on 90% max money. Hoorah.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Maybe Wally and Raef can get a 2 for 1 deal. Buy one surgery, get one free.

I actually read that, was going to post that, and didn't. On the positive side, we'll probably see Green explode and once again be calling for Rivers' head.


----------



## tjlamro (Oct 11, 2005)

Loved what Wally did this year! He played great. This will probably equal TA starting for the rest of the season and GG seeing even more time.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Szczerbiak has always had knee problems, yet we traded for him, much like we traded for someone who has also always had knee problems in Raef LaFrentz.

Yeah, these deals make _real_ sense. On a more relevant note, this is quite unfortunate. My guess is that Szczerbiak is not going to be fully recovered for the rest of his career and even though the season is over and it doesn't matter that he won't be playing (better draft pick, actually), I have little doubt that this injury will affect his ability and production next season and possibly multiple seasons after that.


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

Not too good at all! I think Wally surpassed most people's expectations coming in here. He played great (though most of his numbers were lower than career averages.) He seemed to blend in with this team moreso than Ricky did. I think we should definitely hold on to him. One question though: do you think the Celtics record would be higher/lower if this trade hadn't occurred?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Higher because of the time it takes to learn Doc's system, but if Wally had been with the Celtics throughout the entire year, we would finish with a better record. This still does not rationalize the trade, in my opinion, as I think it had dire long-term implications.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

That's too bad. Knees are never quite the same after surgery. He played well in a Celtic uni. I'm kinda pissed off now, actually...if DA knew he was playing on one knee, this trade (once again) makes no sense.

I'm effing pissed off, now...and drunk...

Probably why I'm agreeing with E.H. on a Wally issue. I must have been drinking...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Drinking never really hurt Hemingway; it just killed him (well, along with his bipolar).


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

This is not really news. His knee has been a known issue for a while. Season is basically over so he's having work done to it. 

But boy do I wish we had Blount back. He has fine knees...


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

well doesn't this blow


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Premier said:


> Szczerbiak has always had knee problems, yet we traded for him, much like we traded for someone who has also always had knee problems in Raef LaFrentz.
> 
> Yeah, these deals make _real_ sense. On a more relevant note, this is quite unfortunate. My guess is that Szczerbiak is not going to be fully recovered for the rest of his career and even though the season is over and it doesn't matter that he won't be playing (better draft pick, actually), I have little doubt that this injury will affect his ability and production next season and possibly multiple seasons after that.


I can't tell you how thrilled I am that we didn't just do a Banks/Blount/Reed swap for Kandiman.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> Drinking never really hurt Hemingway; it just killed him (well, along with his bipolar).


Pfft. Hemingway's overrated.

As for Wally's knee, if we get stuck with another "can't produce" situation for $12 mill, well...suffice it to say I won't be happy and I won't be supporting Danny Ainge a whole lot anymore.


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

more playing time for Gerald green :clap:


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

P-Dub34 said:


> As for Wally's knee, if we get stuck with another "can't produce" situation for $12 mill, well...suffice it to say I won't be happy and I won't be supporting Danny Ainge a whole lot anymore.


It's not like anyone had any idea that there was a problem with his knee. I mean, it's not like an MRI picked up a problem at the time of the trade or anything. This is a complete shock to everyone. 



The Boston Globe said:


> Szczerbiak had part of the lateral meniscus removed from his left knee nine years ago, when he was playing for Miami (Ohio). An MRI during his trade physical picked up something in the knee. Szczerbiak wonders whether a couple of hip pointers early this season, a couple hard knocks, have caused the swelling.
> 
> ''Any time you're pounding away for nine years and you have no cartilage in there, you have no padding, maybe you've got some loose bodies that develop," Szczerbiak said. ''But at this point, the main focus is physical therapy and strengthening it."


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Not good.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

That's what I'm saying, E.H. This is the first I've heard about Ainge knowing there were (probably) serious issues surrounding his knee. Does it say what, and how serious, this "something" picked up by the MRI was? If Ainge knowingly traded for him with serious knee issues afoot, with that contract, then that upsets me.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

That was from the February 15th edition of the Boston Globe, and Szczerbiak's quote basically amounts to "Hey, I've got no cartilage in the knee, what d'ya expect?" So obviously Boston knew they had a 6'7" 245lb player with a bad knee, and took him anyway. Why I don't know.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Well we already knew that Wally was basically playing on one leg and that he was going to have to have surgery this summer. I'd rather him have it and hopefully recover before next season. When Raef had his he had a very good season the next year, just sucked this year pretty much but really that was more about his shooting sucking than anything else. 
I know a lot of you are not happy about having Wally but I really think he fits well here, yeah I wish his injury issues were not what they are but he's been playing on one leg and still doing very well so I'm not as concerned I guess as most.
I'll be glad to see what Gerald does in these last few games.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Szczerbiak hasn't had any cartilage in the knee for 9 years, and needs the knee scoped. That means that the joint is deteriorating.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

ehmunro said:


> I can't tell you how thrilled I am that we didn't just do a Banks/Blount/Reed swap for Kandiman.


I cannot really decide if you're being sarcastic or not.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

he is.

I wish we could have held to Ricky, they keep Wally, and everything else happens like it did. Who knows maybe we wouldn't suck as a team if it happened like that.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

hmmm danny trades our second best player for an overpaid dude on another team with bad knees...im seeing a trend here...


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

On the up side, they do have some new procedures in which they can put some artificial cushioning that is LIKE cartilage back into the joint. Whether Wally is a candidate for that or not, I can't say, but I'm hoping. :gopray:


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

cgcatsfan said:


> On the up side, they do have some new procedures in which they can put some artificial cushioning that is LIKE cartilage back into the joint. Whether Wally is a candidate for that or not, I can't say, but I'm hoping. :gopray:


That's major surgery that requires extensive rehabilitation. If I win the lotto tonight I'm going to have it done myself, but as it is I can't afford the time out of work. :bsmile:



#1AWF said:


> hmmm danny trades our second best player for an overpaid dude on another team with bad knees...im seeing a trend here...


I just knew I could count on you to look at the bright side.



Premier said:


> Drinking never really hurt Hemingway; it just killed him (well, along with his bipolar).


It wasn't the drinking that killed so much as the acute molten lead poisoning of the brain.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

eh if there is an upside to us having 25 million dollars a year invested in 4 bad knees for the next however may years please fill me in on it...thanks


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

ehmunro said:


> That's major surgery that requires extensive rehabilitation. If I win the lotto tonight I'm going to have it done myself, but as it is I can't afford the time out of work. :bsmile:


Yes, but he has until next season!! Again with the praying, LOL.
And good luck in the lottery........as long as it's not the one I'm playing. I'm thinking new house, you're thinking new knee..... :biggrin:


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

And Minnesota's thinking they found a new point guard.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

> He is only going to continue to get better and within a few seasons should be one of the top five point guards in the NBA.



what a surprise...the kid can play...



its not like every one of us didnt know that already...chauncey billups jr you are now free to get a shot in the nba


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> what a surprise...the kid can play...
> 
> 
> 
> its not like every one of us didnt know that already...chauncey billups jr you are now free to get a shot in the nba


I don't know about "chauncey billups jr" but there's no question he can play. Why he did not get minutes here makes no sense. If people watching Banks in limited minutes thought he had some potential - why could Doc not see the same thing? Clearly whatever Doc has them doing in practice does not lead to Doc being able to see the talent he has. Or he's just an idiot. same thing with Gomes. It took injuries for Gomes to get minutes - and it took Gomes having some big games for Doc to see Gomes could play. He could not see this from practice?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

What's done is done, I guess.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

If it's any solace to Celts fans, he was never going to get a shot here, anyways, so it's just as well that we got something for him instead of letting him go for nothing.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

ehmunro said:


> And Minnesota's thinking they found a new point guard.


Why can't we get players like that?


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Why can't we get players like that?




lmao


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> what a surprise...the kid can play...its not like every one of us didnt know that already...chauncey billups jr you are now free to get a shot in the nba


This part of the deal never bothered me. I've been on record saying that Banks/Reed/Blount for Olowokandi would have been a great deal. Banks wasn't ever going to get a shot here, he's not the sort of player that Rivers is looking for at the 1, Doc's offense has always run through the wing, and in his set the 1 plays off the ball, so West was a better fit than someone like Banks. But some of the people here have gone out of their way to unnecessarily defame the kid for whatever trollish reasons. I'm glad to see him getting a chance to prove people wrong. Doubly so considering the way some Celtic "fans" have treated him.


----------



## Aznboi812 (Nov 9, 2005)

Naomi Campell needs to throw another blackberry at Doc Rivers


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Wally sees speedy recovery: Knee surgery set for today



> “From what they told me, I’m going to be walking out of surgery - no crutches or anything,” Szczerbiak said. “They say 2-6 weeks for any cartilage-type surgery like that, but I don’t have any serious tears, so I’m hoping 2-3 weeks.”


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

2-3 weeks? Sounds minor enough, but we'll have to wait and see. At least he'll have all offseason to rehab it.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Exactly. If he had to have it done the timing is perfect. Season is basically over so now he has the max time possible to rehab before next season.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Causeway said:


> Exactly. If he had to have it done the timing is perfect. Season is basically over so now he has the max time possible to rehab before next season.


Timing is perfect? You didn't like Tony Allen's knee surgery two days before the season starts?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

aquaitious said:


> Timing is perfect? You didn't like Tony Allen's knee surgery two days before the season starts?


Just think of how badly he'd've injured the knee if he were a better shot. :bsmile:


----------



## Aznboi812 (Nov 9, 2005)

if wally wasn't injured then we probably wouldn't see Green perform


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

ehmunro said:


> And Minnesota's thinking they found a new point guard.


**** Danny Ainge.

I don't really care about Wally. I never like him, and he waxed his eyebrows. Did anyone else notice when he did that?


----------

